# how many eggs per day?



## Arun

how many eggs can be given for a dog per day in your opinion?


----------



## SaveStrayDogs

I give 2 eggs per WEEK to my dog.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

SaveStrayDogs said:


> I give 2 eggs per WEEK to may dog.


^^^^This....


----------



## drmom777

My big hound gets an egg and some oil in his kibble every evening. He is difficult to feed, and this is the system that has worked best for him.


----------



## DJsMom

I don't know about the nutritional requirements, but I only give my 55 lb & my 14 lb dogs 1 raw egg a week. I guess I could give the bigger one 2 a week without hurting anything.


----------



## rosemaryninja

I give each of my dogs one egg a week.


----------



## Kathyy

For a number of months one dog got 2 cooked egg whites a day while the other got the cooked yolks. Now the one still gets the cooked egg white but the other only gets egg a couple times a week. He got real fluffy on all those delicious egg yolks.


----------



## 4lilmunchkins

Well, I normally cook them 1 egg as their "snack" right before bed 4-5 days out of the week and I split the one egg between the four of them so, total, they all probably end up getting about 1 egg each a week.


----------



## spookydee

I give no more than two eggs a week pr dog. they love it. I just mix it up with their dry food and they always eat the egg part first. I tried giving egg to my cats as well, but they just puked it up and that was a mess I never want to ever think about again...


----------



## Arun

is there any harm in giving them more eggs per day in your opinion?


----------



## yappypappymom

I use 1 egg + shell a week. I crack an egg, scramble it...pour half over his food(uncooked), &, add a shell half. I then refrigerate the other portion, & give it 2 days later - same way. So, if I do this on a Sun. for example, I then give the 2nd half on Tues.. I don't worry about it until the next week rolls around. As long as I do it during a next, seperate week, I assume that I am on track, & never give more than 1 egg total per week.


----------



## kerplunk105

I give 2-3 whole (including shell) eggs to my dogs per week.


----------



## Kathyy

No if it is part of a carefully considered diet. Sassy was getting egg whites daily as a high quality low phosphorus protein source for years.


----------



## Deandre Jeremy

Greetings to everyone!

Feeding a raw egg not the shell is recommended by alot of vets that I know it helps with a shiny coat and also gives a bit of extra protein,but most of the vets that I know only recommend it about once a week.Raw eggs are typically fine for dogs The potential for salmonella is quite low and only 1 in every 30,000 eggs is contaminated with salmonella..


----------



## DJEtzel

Shells are fine too. I feed both of my dogs one a week, raw, shell and all, mixed in with their food.


----------



## smithgerry

Eggs are good for for their coat thats why you should feed 1 a week if a puppy.Mix raw egg in a milk.3 eggs with the shell for grown up dog.


----------



## DJEtzel

smithgerry said:


> Eggs are good for for their coat thats why you should feed 1 a week if a puppy.Mix raw egg in a milk.3 eggs with the shell for grown up dog.


Dogs are lactose intolerant and should not be fed milk. They also should not be getting so many eggs.


----------



## DobManiac

My dogs get an egg every 2-3 days. There a good source of protien and trace minerals. Plu I use organic eggs so they contain omega 3 fatty acids.


----------



## DobManiac

Arun said:


> is there any harm in giving them more eggs per day in your opinion?


How many eggs are you trying to give and why?


----------



## Independent George

I can eat fifty egg.


----------



## Santhosh.Pasupuleti

I have fed my dog at least two eggs a day for many months...thinking they are really good until I did some thorough reading, I realized a egg has higher sodium(about 70 mg). So one egg a day is the right quantity. As per dog's nutrition guide, the recommended quantity of sodium is just 100 mg. Increase in sodium causes:
Restlessness; increased heart 
rate, water intake, and hemoglobin 
concentration; dry and tacky 
mucous membranes


----------



## MagicRe

SaveStrayDogs said:


> I give 2 eggs per WEEK to my dog.


mine also get two per week. no more.


----------



## Miss Bugs

when I am making a mash for my dogs I usually throw 2 eggs + shells in the blender..could be anywhere from once a week to twice a day..but that mash is then split between 6 dogs.... lol


----------



## hanksimon

You've read the concerns. I don't know of a nutritional reason against eggs for dogs. The one case is over-doing it and giving the dog a dozen eggs a day without including the other nutrients. But a reasonable egg a day sounds OK.


----------



## MagicRe

unless you have small dogs, as i do.....

then food real estate becomes an issue, as an egg (medium to large without shell) weighs about 1 3/4 ounce.
my pug gets less than six ounces per day, so once or twice a week is good.

i think that eggs, as with any other protein, is a nice inclusion, but red meat is king.


----------



## Sibe

MagicRe said:


> unless you have small dogs, as i do.....
> 
> then food real estate becomes an issue, as an egg (medium to large without shell) weighs about 1 3/4 ounce.
> my pug gets less than six ounces per day, so once or twice a week is good.
> 
> i think that eggs, as with any other protein, is a nice inclusion, but red meat is king.


Good point about the small dog issue.


Mine get 1 or 2 per week.


----------



## PackMomma

Not to hijack the OP's thread here.. but I'm curious about feeding raw eggs w/shells to my dogs too occasionally, just as a little added supplement but wondering if its necessary at all? My dogs eat high quality, protein-rich grain free kibble mix for breakfast, and then they eat a raw meat diet for dinner, rotated each day between bison, beef, duck, lamb, rabbit & elk (whole ground carcasses), and I usually add a spoonful of a blended fruit & veggie mix with their raw meat, and on a rare occasion I give them tripe(contents of cow stomach) or offal(blended mixed organs), also twice a week for a snack and chewy treat(usually on weekends or weeknights when we are up later than normal) they each get half a frozen turkey neck...I haven't tried feeding raw eggs, but could it hurt to throw one into their morning kibble once a week or so? Just for a different protein source? Or, would it be better to mix the raw egg with their raw meat? I can't feed raw meat within approx 7 hours of feeding them kibble so I'm just wondering i Need to be concerned about feeding a raw egg with the kibble too..thoughts?


----------



## MagicRe

PackMomma said:


> Not to hijack the OP's thread here.. but I'm curious about feeding raw eggs w/shells to my dogs too occasionally, just as a little added supplement but wondering if its necessary at all? My dogs eat high quality, protein-rich grain free kibble mix for breakfast, and then they eat a raw meat diet for dinner, rotated each day between bison, beef, duck, lamb, rabbit & elk (whole ground carcasses), and I usually add a spoonful of a blended fruit & veggie mix with their raw meat, and on a rare occasion I give them tripe(contents of cow stomach) or offal(blended mixed organs), also twice a week for a snack and chewy treat(usually on weekends or weeknights when we are up later than normal) they each get half a frozen turkey neck...I haven't tried feeding raw eggs, but could it hurt to throw one into their morning kibble once a week or so? Just for a different protein source? Or, would it be better to mix the raw egg with their raw meat? I can't feed raw meat within approx 7 hours of feeding them kibble so I'm just wondering i Need to be concerned about feeding a raw egg with the kibble too..thoughts?


personally, i think i'd put the egg where the raw feeding is....kibble is designed to be a total food.....and it might upset digestion.

since you're feeding raw in the evening, why not feed it then?


----------



## PackMomma

MagicRe said:


> personally, i think i'd put the egg where the raw feeding is....kibble is designed to be a total food.....and it might upset digestion.
> 
> since you're feeding raw in the evening, why not feed it then?


That is my thoughts too - it also saves me hassle of throwing an egg into the blender and pouring it over the kibble in the morning. So i'm assuming it is safe to just crack an egg into the blender (with the shell), blend it up a bit and mix it with their raw meal once a week or so? Since it is extremely dry up here, especially in the winter I thought this might help with the occasional dry and itchy skin. I also thought about buying a pack of whole frozen fish from the grocery store and throwing one out in the yard once a week or so in lieu of their turkey neck, but I dont like the idea of stinky raw fish breath lol so it would be a once in blue moon thing. But those are two things my dogs do not eat raw is fish and eggs (their kibble does contain these ingredients) but I know its not the same and I do plan to add these protiens in once in a while for a change. But I wanted a little more feedback before I did it.


----------



## MagicRe

PackMomma said:


> That is my thoughts too - it also saves me hassle of throwing an egg into the blender and pouring it over the kibble in the morning. So i'm assuming it is safe to just crack an egg into the blender (with the shell), blend it up a bit and mix it with their raw meal once a week or so? Since it is extremely dry up here, especially in the winter I thought this might help with the occasional dry and itchy skin. I also thought about buying a pack of whole frozen fish from the grocery store and throwing one out in the yard once a week or so in lieu of their turkey neck, but I dont like the idea of stinky raw fish breath lol so it would be a once in blue moon thing. But those are two things my dogs do not eat raw is fish and eggs (their kibble does contain these ingredients) but I know its not the same and I do plan to add these protiens in once in a while for a change. But I wanted a little more feedback before I did it.


let me make it even easier. they are getting bone, albeit ground....they don't need the shell from an egg. just crack open the egg as a topper for their food and save yourself cleaning the blender once or twice a week. 

when you feed the egg, since it's rich.....feed it when they are getting a bonier meal.

also, you may want to add some fat to their diet if the skin is dry. that just means they're not getting enough dietary fat.


----------



## PackMomma

MagicRe said:


> let me make it even easier. they are getting bone, albeit ground....they don't need the shell from an egg. just crack open the egg as a topper for their food and save yourself cleaning the blender once or twice a week.
> 
> when you feed the egg, since it's rich.....feed it when they are getting a bonier meal.
> 
> also, you may want to add some fat to their diet if the skin is dry. that just means they're not getting enough dietary fat.


Thanks.. good to know. There raw diet is actually pre-made (ground up) and its always in the same form ( like a hamburger patty) so usually all the same "boniness". However, I could add it to one of the proteins that is less than the other, like to the duck instead of rabbit or lamb. This is what they eat.. http://www.carnivora.ca/html/featured_products/fresh_frozen_products/index.cfm. The kibble brands they are currently eating a mix of Fromm's grain free, Nature's Variety Insinct, Acana and NOW!. How can I increase the fat intake? I should mention they don't itch or have dry skin on regular basis, and its only in the winter time when their slightly itchier, but its VERY dry up here in the winter even my skin shrivels up, the dogs don't itch a ton but definitely more so in the dry and colder months. I'm game to experiment and add different things into their diet though, wether its necessary or not.


----------



## Amaryllis

Eggs are fine overall, but you have to be careful with the calories. It's easy to make a dog fat and really difficult to get them to lose weight.

Btw, the reason everyone will tell you that eggs are so good for the coat is that they're basically pure protein. So if you're feeding crap food like Alpo and add an egg, you will see a difference in your dog's coat. If you're feeding a good food like Wellness Core or TOTW or Chicken Soup, your dog is getting all the good protein they need and the egg won't make too much difference.

ETA: All that being said, Kabota gets an egg a week just because he loves eggs. He's 50lbs.


----------



## MagicRe

PackMomma said:


> Thanks.. good to know. There raw diet is actually pre-made (ground up) and its always in the same form ( like a hamburger patty) so usually all the same "boniness". However, I could add it to one of the proteins that is less than the other, like to the duck instead of rabbit or lamb. This is what they eat.. http://www.carnivora.ca/html/featured_products/fresh_frozen_products/index.cfm. The kibble brands they are currently eating a mix of Fromm's grain free, Nature's Variety Insinct, Acana and NOW!. How can I increase the fat intake? I should mention they don't itch or have dry skin on regular basis, and its only in the winter time when their slightly itchier, but its VERY dry up here in the winter even my skin shrivels up, the dogs don't itch a ton but definitely more so in the dry and colder months. I'm game to experiment and add different things into their diet though, wether its necessary or not.


i wish that urban carnivore would give out their ratios of bone to protein.

having said that, an egg a week with what you're feeding is fine. you can also add the trim from whatever you're preparing for yourself. for instance, should you buy a chuck roast and we all know how fatty that can be....trim the fat, put it in the freezer in bite size cubes and offer them as treats.

same holds true with chicken skin....which many of us don't eat. when i buy whole chickens, i take the skin off from the legs and thighs, especially and i freeze it or feed it....

fat is the source of energy for a dog.....and we want to spare the protein....fat for dogs is not the same as fat for humans.....they are built to have more fat than we are...and more protein.

i had a spreadsheet at one time....turns out i am feeding approximately 18 - 20% protein diet to my dogs....i never did figure out how much fat that was.

but, when i wasn't giving enough dietary fat and they were getting too much bone, both of my dogs started to lose fur and glossiness.

adding in fat is essential. 

in the winter, you surely can up the amount to two eggs per week and i would add in some tripe, if urban carnivore carries it.

are they getting any organs...?


----------



## PackMomma

MagicRe said:


> i wish that urban carnivore would give out their ratios of bone to protein.
> 
> having said that, an egg a week with what you're feeding is fine. you can also add the trim from whatever you're preparing for yourself. for instance, should you buy a chuck roast and we all know how fatty that can be....trim the fat, put it in the freezer in bite size cubes and offer them as treats.
> 
> same holds true with chicken skin....which many of us don't eat. when i buy whole chickens, i take the skin off from the legs and thighs, especially and i freeze it or feed it....
> 
> fat is the source of energy for a dog.....and we want to spare the protein....fat for dogs is not the same as fat for humans.....they are built to have more fat than we are...and more protein.
> 
> i had a spreadsheet at one time....turns out i am feeding approximately 18 - 20% protein diet to my dogs....i never did figure out how much fat that was.
> 
> but, when i wasn't giving enough dietary fat and they were getting too much bone, both of my dogs started to lose fur and glossiness.
> 
> adding in fat is essential.
> 
> in the winter, you surely can up the amount to two eggs per week and i would add in some tripe, if urban carnivore carries it.
> 
> are they getting any organs...?


The raw protein they eat varies in fat content, I know for example, the lamb and rabbit has higher fat then the bison or elk, etc. I'm not sure about the bone/protein ratios: There's a lot of info on that site, but I can also check the packaging for further details regarding that. I can physically see the bone in the patties though and occasionally you can hear the dogs crunching it. 

As far as organs, it is my understanding these patties are whole ground carcass - meat, organs and bones. So they typically get whatever organs are present in that, but UC does carry Beef Green Tripe patties, Offal patties (beef heart, liver, tongue, kidneys, spleen and lungs) and Chicken Meaty Bone (ground up chicken backs) to add as supplemental feeding. I haven't purchased these yet to try, but the next time I am at the store nearby that carries this brand and they have some available, I will try to grab either the tripe or offal, I have tried the tripe years ago, but not the offal yet. But I think especially in these dry cold winter months when they do suffer from occasional dry and itchy skin I will have to supplement their diet with some higher fat/protien of somd kind. Other then that, their coats are fine, they're never dull and Thumper especially his coat is very shiny, so I don't think the skin is too dry otherwise I would think his coat would be in worse shape..however, he still itches occasionally. The Shiba has very coarse fur like it should be, so he's not particularily a shiny dog anyway, but I noticed his fur isn't as 'nice' in the winter as it is in the summer so he could likely benefit from a little extra fat too here and there.

I will have to do some experimenting


----------



## MagicRe

if they are getting organs in their patties, then no need to give them more. these are fat soluble vitamins.

but rabbit is very lean, so that's when egg would do very well.

that beef green tripe sounds like it would make a good addition. and that would killl two birds with one stone. 

every once in a while, maybe get some beef ribs for teeth cleaning.......complicated bones, not knuckle or soup bones, but bones with meat on them.....would do good things for your dogs' teeth.

you're giving plenty of variety and even my dogs with all of the fatty goodness of their foods...got a little dry this winter. 

i supplement too with emu oil and coconut oil.....they love it.


----------



## hanksimon

Chicken Skin alert!

Many Vets get calls around Thanksgiving because the dog ate turkey skin, resulting in too much fat and pancreatitis.

However, this is very different than what MagicRe said:
1. Chicken rather than Turkey.
2. And most important - Raw than cooked
3. And there is more turkey skin than chicken skin

But, you might ask your Vet's opinion.... to be informed.


----------



## MagicRe

hanksimon said:


> Chicken Skin alert!
> 
> Many Vets get calls around Thanksgiving because the dog ate turkey skin, resulting in too much fat and pancreatitis.
> 
> However, this is very different than what MagicRe said:
> 1. Chicken rather than Turkey.
> 2. And most important - Raw than cooked
> 3. And there is more turkey skin than chicken skin
> 
> But, you might ask your Vet's opinion.... to be informed.


um, i think what i said is being taken out of context. i talked about taking the skin off the legs and thighs of a chicken, not feeding the entire bird's skin.

and certainly i would not feed that extra fat all in one sitting. but when i feed really lean proteins, such as goat and rabbit, yes, i give them a cube of pure fat.....not the entire turkey. where is the common sense in that?

too much of anything can make humans and dogs sick...

but pancreatitis is one of the most misdiagnosed problems in my opinion.

it takes a bit for the pancreas to become inflamed, which is what pancreatitis is......not just one batch of turkey skin.


----------



## PackMomma

MagicRe said:


> if they are getting organs in their patties, then no need to give them more. these are fat soluble vitamins.
> 
> but rabbit is very lean, so that's when egg would do very well.
> 
> that beef green tripe sounds like it would make a good addition. and that would killl two birds with one stone.
> 
> every once in a while, maybe get some beef ribs for teeth cleaning.......complicated bones, not knuckle or soup bones, but bones with meat on them.....would do good things for your dogs' teeth.
> 
> you're giving plenty of variety and even my dogs with all of the fatty goodness of their foods...got a little dry this winter.
> 
> i supplement too with emu oil and coconut oil.....they love it.


I'm just not sure the actual amount of organs present in the patties, but offal or tripe I would only use as an additional supplement with their raw patty, like I use the veggies and fruit, I only add about a tablespoon to each meal. I just think I need to add a little variety in supplements to their meals.. wether it be an egg, or some tripe, fish oil, etc. I've never really experimented with anything else, always just been the raw meat with the fruit & veggies. Then of course, the kibble mix I feed in the mornings. They get the occasional scraps from our breakfast or dinners but only on rare occasion and if I can deem it healthy enough for them.. but this would include some fat from a steak or porkchop usually.

Oh yes these guys are very spoiled with bones - they typically get a variety but USUALLY its just the soup/marrow bones, but the ones I get usually have some meat on them. They will chew these for days though, but when they are available I'll get beef rib, and I have a package of elk neck bones that are quite meaty.They also get bully sticks a few times a week. They're teeth appear to be very clean and healthy thus far, surprisingly they're breath isn't that bad and the teeth are pretty white. In the summer they get more of the meaty bones, because its warm outside and I can throw them out in the yard sit out side and supervise while they eat them, in the winter I stick to the marrow/soup bones more jsut because I can allow them to be enjoyed in the house if its too cold outside. Luckily, we've had a very mild winter so far and like I"ve mentioned I also have a stash of cut up frozen turkey necks that they get on the evenings its bearable outside.

Yeah I think its pretty hard to avoid some degree of dry and itchy skin in the winter months, especially up here. 

Thanks for all your advice and insight


----------



## MagicRe

offal and organs are the same thing. if they are getting offal with their patties.....then they are getting more than enough.

add in some tripe if you want, and you're good to go.

i think you're doing great.


----------



## PackMomma

hanksimon said:


> Chicken Skin alert!
> 
> Many Vets get calls around Thanksgiving because the dog ate turkey skin, resulting in too much fat and pancreatitis.
> 
> However, this is very different than what MagicRe said:
> 1. Chicken rather than Turkey.
> 2. And most important - Raw than cooked
> 3. And there is more turkey skin than chicken skin
> 
> But, you might ask your Vet's opinion.... to be informed.


I really don't trust a lot of vets opinions, especially when it comes to food and dietary supplements, I avoid them like the plague in general. My dogs see vets every couple years for vaccinations and thats it. If I could afford it, I would take them to a hollistic vet as I think I could trust them more than regular vets.. but they haven't been in need of a vet other than vaccinations as of yet and hopefully I can keep it that way. I just dont like them.. its just a personal thing. I am more of a "naturopath" myself.

Anyway, I dont intend to feed my dogs a lot of turkey or chicken skin anyway, I personally don't feed my dogs a lot of chicken, its high allergen and they don't do as well on it compared to raw turkey or duck. They get raw turkey necks occasionally, with the skin, and they get ground up whole duck carcass - thats the only bird meals they ever get..I do not ever feed them cooked stuff, unless its table scraps.


----------



## PackMomma

MagicRe said:


> offal and organs are the same thing. if they are getting offal with their patties.....then they are getting more than enough.
> 
> add in some tripe if you want, and you're good to go.
> 
> i think you're doing great.


Yes I know this.. but like I mentioned I"m just not sure the percentage of organs in the patties. They don't actually say, but it says "whole ground carcass". But the offal patties are variety of organs blended up so if I was looking for just a little added protein or nutrients, or just to ensure they're getting enough organ variety, then I would consider adding in a small amount occasionally, but your right - I would be more inclined to use tripe instead. I buy my Carnivora from a breeder and she sells it to me for %10 off, and unfortunately she only sells the carcass and fruit/veggie patties and not tripe or offal, so I would have to go and buy it at a store and its pretty pricey. Not that price is a huge issue for me, but that's mostly the reason why I haven't been giving it, just not as convenient, but next time I have to go to the store that sells it, I will pick up some tripe.


----------



## MagicRe

PackMomma said:


> I really don't trust a lot of vets opinions, especially when it comes to food and dietary supplements, I avoid them like the plague in general. My dogs see vets every couple years for vaccinations and thats it. If I could afford it, I would take them to a hollistic vet as I think I could trust them more than regular vets.. but they haven't been in need of a vet other than vaccinations as of yet and hopefully I can keep it that way. I just dont like them.. its just a personal thing. I am more of a "naturopath" myself.
> 
> Anyway, I dont intend to feed my dogs a lot of turkey or chicken skin anyway, I personally don't feed my dogs a lot of chicken, its high allergen and they don't do as well on it compared to raw turkey or duck. They get raw turkey necks occasionally, with the skin, and they get ground up whole duck carcass - thats the only bird meals they ever get..I do not ever feed them cooked stuff, unless its table scraps.


i'm with you. i don't trust a lot of what vets say, especially when it comes to nutrition....and i'm finding that, like doctors, there is a pill or shot for every condition....when diet is usually the culprit...

i do eat chicken that i found that wasn't frankenstein chicken with the big breast, so they get a little chicken skin once a week.

i also don't eat turkey except once a year....so no skin for them.....even though it's generally fatter.....but many brands of turkey are sodium enhanced above 100 mg per four ounce serving...

plus, i agree with you..chicken and turkey don't pack the nutritional whallop that duck and geese and wild game provides....

i don't think i've fed chicken since they transitioned.....which is what chicken is good for...transition...once they've been intro'd to all the necessary proteins, from nutritionally lacking to nutritionally dense, chicken is simply not beneficial.


----------



## PackMomma

MagicRe said:


> i'm with you. i don't trust a lot of what vets say, especially when it comes to nutrition....and i'm finding that, like doctors, there is a pill or shot for every condition....when diet is usually the culprit...
> .


This exactly. When Thumper was maybe 3 months old, about a week after his first puppy boosters and deworming pills, he got pretty ill, violent waterhose diarrhea, etc and I feared parvo and this being the first puppy I've ever raised - I was generally concerned so I rushed him off to the vet with stool samples. They all came back negative, and believe it or not the vet was trying to tell me its because of the raw food is what caused a build up of bacteria and an infection in his colon becuase of it - yea right. $300 later, after stool samples, special probiotics, a shot and sent home with antibiotics and some medi-cal special canned food.. second we get home, he's back to normal and absolutley fine. I threw it all away and told myself I'm never rushing off to the vet for anything like that again. Its a good thing because this happened a few more times, and it always sorted itself out. I dont believe that dogs should be administered drugs to fix problems. Whether its their diet or maybe just something they got into.. it can usually fix itself. 

Brought Cash in for vaccines when Thumper went for puppy boosters, and the vet noticed the cracked/chipped tooth in the back of his mouth - "OMG this tooth needs to be surgically removed ASAP!". Its been like that for quite some time and its never bothered him nor has it ever gotten infected - he still eats, chews and drinks water just fine and I can touch that tooth without him fighting me or yelping. Vet insisted I schedule for immediate surgery to have the tooth exracted.. they quoted me $1500 - Ya I told her where to stuff it. 6 months later and that tooth is still fine.. its starting to rot a little but I think nature will take its course on this one, until the dog is showing physical signs of pain or distress he will not be going through surgery to have that tooth removed. I think vets sometimes do way more harm than good to our animals. Just me though.. coming from a person who avoids doctors myself, and I refuse to take drugs like antibiotics as they make me extremely ill and i'm allergic to most of them, I went through a spell a year ago when I had surgery and needed to take antibiotics.. well a year after that I was constantly suffering from nasty infections and illnesses, until I completely stopped taking antibiotics for every little single thing, and got them out of my system I was healthy again and haven't been sick yet. So my beliefs towards doctors and vets are pretty much the same..I avoid them and we're all healthy and haven't had any issues as of late lol.


----------



## MagicRe

PackMomma said:


> This exactly. When Thumper was maybe 3 months old, about a week after his first puppy boosters and deworming pills, he got pretty ill, violent waterhose diarrhea, etc and I feared parvo and this being the first puppy I've ever raised - I was generally concerned so I rushed him off to the vet with stool samples. They all came back negative, and believe it or not the vet was trying to tell me its because of the raw food is what caused a build up of bacteria and an infection in his colon becuase of it - yea right. $300 later, after stool samples, special probiotics, a shot and sent home with antibiotics and some medi-cal special canned food.. second we get home, he's back to normal and absolutley fine. I threw it all away and told myself I'm never rushing off to the vet for anything like that again. Its a good thing because this happened a few more times, and it always sorted itself out. I dont believe that dogs should be administered drugs to fix problems. Whether its their diet or maybe just something they got into.. it can usually fix itself.
> 
> Brought Cash in for vaccines when Thumper went for puppy boosters, and the vet noticed the cracked/chipped tooth in the back of his mouth - "OMG this tooth needs to be surgically removed ASAP!". Its been like that for quite some time and its never bothered him nor has it ever gotten infected - he still eats, chews and drinks water just fine and I can touch that tooth without him fighting me or yelping. Vet insisted I schedule for immediate surgery to have the tooth exracted.. they quoted me $1500 - Ya I told her where to stuff it. 6 months later and that tooth is still fine.. its starting to rot a little but I think nature will take its course on this one, until the dog is showing physical signs of pain or distress he will not be going through surgery to have that tooth removed. I think vets sometimes do way more harm than good to our animals. Just me though.. coming from a person who avoids doctors myself, and I refuse to take drugs like antibiotics as they make me extremely ill and i'm allergic to most of them, I went through a spell a year ago when I had surgery and needed to take antibiotics.. well a year after that I was constantly suffering from nasty infections and illnesses, until I completely stopped taking antibiotics for every little single thing, and got them out of my system I was healthy again and haven't been sick yet. So my beliefs towards doctors and vets are pretty much the same..I avoid them and we're all healthy and haven't had any issues as of late lol.


well done you. your story sounds very similar to mine.....and now i have liver damage as a result of too many diagnostics with dyes, too many surgeries, too much mrsa and the antibiotics that go with it.

and this year, a transdermal pain patch.

which is when i said, enough. i have all these problems. let's not give me more.

i have studied nutrition for humans now for six years, trying to find the answer to clean my body and do the best for my dogs.

i am proud to say that is exactly what i've done and i am off the medical merry go round. my doctor agrees with me. and i am a doctor LOL and i hate 'em too.

what i really detest is doctors and vets who do not continue their education....and instead, remain ignorant to the newest and latest news.

like exercise. they don't have a clue. nutrition. they tell you to take vitamins, instead of pushing whole nutrition, not the sum of its parts.

sorry to go off topic, folks.....i'll stop now.


----------

